# New French Traffic law



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

It appears there is a new French traffic law that comes into effect on 1st July 2008 

All cars in France must be equipped with a fluorescent waistcoat and warning triangle. 

I assume it will mean a fluorescent waistcoat for each person in the vehicle.

Failure to comply with the new law will result in a fine for each object missing.

I think most motorhomers will have the required kit especially ones who visit Spain.

The info is from the O & A site.

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Update, the fuorescent waistcoat is only necessary for the driver. no waistcoast = €90 fine no warning triangle = €90 Fine


----------



## Alemo (Mar 11, 2008)

I thought this had always been a requirement along with spare bulbs and a first aid kit and fire extinguisher, or is it that you can now be fined for not complying?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hi Viz*

Hi

I was told last year, that in addition to the high viz jacket/waist coat, the garmet also HAD to have reflective strips. Most such garments do have these reflective strips, but one of my high viz vests does not.

R


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*many*

Hello there,

How many of the dusty old French Peugeots and 2CV's do you think will have one never mind both of those items!?.

Trev.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Alemo said:


> I thought this had always been a requirement along with spare bulbs and a first aid kit and fire extinguisher, or is it that you can now be fined for not complying?


So did I, that is why they are stowed in the door pockets.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

At present I think you will find warning triangles are not compulsory if you have hazard flashers. 

It will also be compulsory for reflective jackets to be worn by cyclists riding outside built up areas after dark from the 1st September. 

Don


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Just bought mine from Tescos labeled AA. I think £8 for two adults and two children so for our trips I have two in hand. They are yellow and have the silver things on so I hope they are what is required.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

*Re: many*



teemyob said:


> Hello there,
> 
> How many of the dusty old French Peugeots and 2CV's do you think will have one never mind both of those items!?.
> 
> Trev.


Not too many I fear...once again it may be a law for the tourist, but not for the natives.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

An acquaintance tugger of ours who lives in France part time and has a caravan half way down. 
Tells me the law as they interpreted it, and was confirmed by their local mayor also the village bobby. States all people in the vehicle must have within reach a Hi Vis jacket. You also must have 2 triangles, replacement bulbs an a first aid kit, and yes the fines are big.

Has any one the ability to find and translate the French law. I tried our CC&C + the RAC to no avail.

Thanks for the pointer pusser & Don

Kind regards


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Two warning triangles and a hivis vest for each passenger cost = not a lot for a one off purchase that will last for years, when you consider the amount of insurance we pay each and every year on the mh, most of use without a claim.
On top of the above items I carry a waterproof hivis jacket each at a cost of about £20. Just incase it is cold and raining in the event that they are needed.
In 22 years only neede on one occasion Busy Sunday on M5 with puncture.

Must not forget you have to carry a spare pair of specs in France too.

Regards 
Dave P


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. When we had our crash recently in Northern Spain lots of people got out of their cars to oggle, 6 police arrived and eventually the fire brigade. Out of at least 2 dozen people none wore a reflective jacket. The firemen had reflective jackets on which i think was their uniform. Only one policeman who happened to be a motorcyclist had a reflective jacket on, and I think that was to keep him warm.
So much for the law in Spain.
Cheers Sid


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks Dave for clarifying the points I posted, we are going that way after P'Boro.
Kind regards


----------

